# nerd, geek, dork



## Alexandra (May 12, 2008)

A Nerd is someone who is passionate about learning/being smart/academia.
A Geek is someone who is passionate about some particular area or subject, often an obscure or difficult one.
A Dork is someone who has difficulty with common social expectations/interactions.

Nerd - σπασίκλας, φύτουλας
Geek = ;
Dork = ;


----------



## nickel (May 12, 2008)

Χώστε κάπου το «μούχλας».


----------



## cythere (May 13, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> A Dork is someone who has difficulty with common social expectations/interactions.



Γκαγκά, θα έλεγα.


----------



## Alexandra (May 13, 2008)

Εδώ και πολλά χρόνια λέγαμε "γκαγκά" αυτόν που έχει χάσει *λόγω γήρατος* τις πνευματικές του ικανότητες. 
Τώρα διαβάζω στο slang.gr:
Γκαγκά = Βλάκας, χαζός, βλήμα, ούφο, βούρλο, απροσάρμοστος.


----------



## cythere (May 13, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> A Nerd is someone who is passionate about learning/being smart/academia.
> A Geek is someone who is passionate about some particular area or subject, often an obscure or difficult one.



Επειδή τα συναντώ συχνά σε διαλόγους ταινιών, χρησιμοποιώ για το nerd τις λέξεις "φυτό" ή "φύτουκλας" (αυτός που διαβάζει πολύ, με γυαλιά, bad hair day, κ.ο.κ.), και για το geek χρησιμοποιώ τη λέξη "σπασίκλας" / "σπασικλάκι" (κυρίως γι' αυτούς που ασχολούνται πολύ με Η/Υ).
Όσο για το γκαγκά, νομίζω ότι τείνει να επικρατήσει η έννοια του "απροσάρμοστου", ο οποίος τις περισσότερες φορές έχει χαρακτηριστικά φυτού ή/και σπασίκλα.


----------



## Zazula (May 13, 2008)

Θυμάμαι που επιτατικά χρησιμοποιούσαμε και το "σαπρόφυτο" για τον "Nerd God". Ενώ ένας "Geek God" είναι "γκουρού".


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 19, 2008)

Κάτι ωραίο που ανακάλυψα σ' ένα μπλογκ σχετικά με το θέμα.


----------



## sopherina (Dec 19, 2008)

Καλημέρα! Μήπως τον geek να τον λέγαμε "κολλημένο";


----------



## fofoka (Dec 19, 2008)

Το "geek" υπάρχει κι εδώ: 

http://www.slang.gr/lexicon/oldskewl/11


----------



## Tipoukeitos (Dec 19, 2008)

Το dork, νομίζω, μπορεί να αποδοθεί με το «ούφο».


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2012)

...
 Από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον, μια διδακτική ετυμολογική αναδίφηση: 

Questions and Answers: *Nerd 
*
*Q *_From Ros Hirch:_ A friend posted on Facebook that, according to dictionary.com, Dr Seuss coined the word _nerd_. According to the best available evidence I have, he was the first to print it, in _If I Ran the Zoo;_ however, one year later, _Newsweek_ printed an article in which it described nerd as a popular slang term. It seems unlikely to me that it could go so quickly from Dr Seuss to teen slang, especially considering that I doubt many teens would be reading Dr S, let alone quoting him. Aside from a lot of stories about acronyms and ne’er-do-wells, I can find no definitive answer. Do you have any insights?

* A:* That’s an excellent summary of one of the puzzles surrounding the word. _Nerd_ has become firmly established in the language since its first appearance in print a little over half a century ago but we don’t know enough to be sure where it comes from. The _Oxford English Dictionary_ says “Origin uncertain and disputed”.

It’s worth noting that _nerd_ (also _nurd_) has evolved in meaning. Early on, it meant a dull, unattractive, or offensive person. The associations with obsessive technical expertise and fussy dressing (remember _nerd pack_ for a pocket protector?) only came along in the 1970s — illustrated in the _National Lampoon’s_ “*Are you a Nurd?*” poster of 1977. Compare and contrast _geek_, which once had similar associations (if you disregard the stories about biting the heads off live chickens) but has largely been rehabilitated. Geeks are intelligent, hugely knowledgeable about a technical subject but able to get ahead in life (_Time_ had a headline in 1995: “The Geek Shall Inherit the Earth”). Nerds retain an idiot-savant association of being obsessively good at one thing but poor at anything else. Nerds are geeks with no social skills.

The two earliest appearances of _nerd_, the two you mention, are these:

And then, just to show them, I’ll sail to Katroo And bring back an It-Kutch, a Preep and a Proo, A Nerkle, a Nerd and a Seersucker too!
_If I Ran the Zoo_, by Dr Seuss, 1950.

Nerds and Scurves: In Detroit, someone who once would be called a drip or a square is now, regrettably, a nerd, or in a less severe case, a scurve.
_Newsweek_, 8 Oct 1951.

​The Dr Seuss origin might be considered confirmed by these, but as you say, a shift from a work for young children to a fashionable teenager term is unlikely to have happened so quickly.

Several other theories have been proposed. One is that it’s short for the Northern Electric Research and Development Laboratories, part of a power utility of Ontario, not so far from Detroit. But the laboratory wasn’t given that name until 1959. As one early spelling was _nurd_, another suggestion is that it’s a modified or rhyming-slang form of turd. That’s very unlikely.

In 1938, the ventriloquist Edgar Bergen created a new addle-pated country-bumpkin dummy to accompany his suave top-hatted Charlie McCarthy and gave it the name Mortimer Snerd. It’s been argued that Dr Seuss may have subconsciously had this in mind. This source is dismissed by etymologists, but I have come across a few instances of somebody being nicknamed Snerd in the years before nerd was first recorded.

There’s also _knurd_, which is _drunk_ backwards. The Rensselaer Polytechnic Institute usually gets a mention here, since there are persistent reports that the term was in use there in the 1950s. The joke is one that might have turned up at any time and a version of it is recorded in John Camden Hotten’s _Dictionary of Modern Slang_ of 1859. It also appears in Henry Mayhew’s _London Life and the London Poor_ of 1851 in the spelling _kanurd_ (which suggests the _k_ wasn’t then silent); it seems to have been a popular bit of back slang at this time. 
Readers of Terry Pratchett know he reinvented _knurd_ in his Discworld fantasy story _Sourcery_ as being “as far on the other side of sober as drunk is on the inebriated side”.

We can’t point to the British English _nerk_ or _nurk_ as being its source because the experts are sure that it’s a blend of _nerd_ and _berk_, the latter being an abbreviated form of the euphemistic rhyming slang _Berkshire Hunt_.

It would be impossible — or at least deeply unwise — to support a claim for any of these words being the direct source. My suspicion is that there’s something about the combination of sounds that we conventionally spell _nerd_ that causes it to be reinvented from time to time as a term of disparagement. Perhaps this is because it reminds us of a growl of disgust, disapproval or negation. Bergen surely named his dummy Snerd because of the adverse image that it conjured up. It may be worth recording that English dialect once had _knurt_ for a man who was oafish or stunted in growth and _gnarr_ for peevish fault-finding.

As so often, matters turn out to be more complicated and obscure than those in love with a simple story or obvious explanation will be happy with. But that’s life, or at least etymology. 

 

Κι επειδή σήμερα ριμάριζα Δρ Σους (μείον τα τραγούδια που ήταν έτοιμα από τη μεταγλώττιση), ορίστε και ολίγον νέρντκορ χιπ χοπ με αναφορά στον Δρα από έναν από τους πρωτοπόρους του, τον MC Frontalot (εμένα δε μ' αρέσει, αλλά πέρασε κι αυτός απ' τα χέρια μου): 

Nerdcore Rising - MC Frontalot


----------



## SBE (Mar 17, 2012)

Κόλλησα στο ότι το 1851 το kn προφερόταν, γιατί νόμιζα ότι χάθηκε το 18ο αιώνα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2012)

Προσθήκη από το σημερινό ηλεδελτίο του Κουίνιον, για κομιξάδες, μολυβογραφιάδες και άλλους γομολαστιχάδες:

*Nerd* 
Joyce Melton responded to last week’s article. “Cartoonists, illustrators and other artists have used nerds to mean eraser crumbs for more than sixty years. When I worked at newspapers in the sixties, we had a special brush (called a broom) for getting rid of nerds before inking a drawing because the tiny pieces of rubber would cause blots and blobs on the art. When the movie _Revenge of the Nerds_ came out, I imagined eraser crumbs with giant art brooms pursuing people. That wasn’t what the movie was about but it still makes me laugh to think of it.”


----------



## Hellegennes (May 9, 2013)

*Statistics for nerds*

Ο Chrome έχει μια καρτελίτσα με στατιστικά χρήσης, προσβάσιμη μέσω της διαχείρισης εργασιών (του Chrome). Αυτή η καρτελίτσα στα αγγλικά λέγεται "statistics for nerds" και στα ελληνικά έχει αποδοθεί ως "στατιστικά για σπασίκλες". Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι και η αγγλική χρήση είναι ψιλοάκυρη, με βάση την σημασία του nerd, αλλά στα ελληνικά ξεφεύγει χοντροειδώς με το "σπασίκλας". Υπάρχει κάποια σοβαρή πρόταση για μετάφραση του όρου που να ταιριάζει στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση και να μην είναι ασκόπως προσβλητική; Προς το παρόν κρατάω backup το "σπασικλάκι" που έχει αρκετά κοντινότερη σημασία. Έχω ακούσει και το "τεχνοκάγκουρας" που το θεωρώ εξίσου άκυρο και προσβλητικό με το πρωτότυπο.


----------



## nickel (May 9, 2013)

Καλημέρα. Φέρνω το σχόλιο στο σωστό νήμα. Αρκετά μεγάλη η διαφορά ανάμεσα στις δύο σημασίες του _nerd_. Από OED:

*nerd* noun informal
- a foolish or contemptible person who lacks social skills or is boringly studious: _I was a serious nerd until I discovered girls and cars_
- a single-minded expert in a particular technical field: _a computer nerd_

Ας δούμε μερικές εκδοχές με την αναβαθμισμένη σημασία:
στατιστικά για σχολαστικούς
στατιστικά για λάτρεις της λεπτομέρειας
στατιστικά για αριθμομανείς

Μου αρέσει το τελευταίο για εδώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 9, 2013)

Εμένα μ' αρέσει και το πρώτο σου. Το δεύτερο είναι πιο δημοσιογραφικό-αρθρογραφικό σαν όρος και φυσικά έχει μεγαλύτερο λόγο μπλα μπλα.


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2013)

...
*n*umbo-jumbo for numba crunchaz


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 4, 2013)

Are you a geek or a nerd?

The debate about the differences between geeks and nerds has been raging for years but a scientist believes he has come up with a mathematical equation that may finally put the argument to rest. 

Software engineer Burr Settles from Pittsburgh studied the language used in 2.6 million tweets, and also sampled tweets that appeared when he searched for the terms 'geek' and 'nerd'. 

By comparing tweets in each query, Settles devised a mathematical equation that established the probability of a particular word appearing in a geeky tweet, or a nerdy one. 









[h=3]THE DEFINITION OF GEEK AND NERD[/h]
According to the Oxford English Dictionary, the definition of the word geek is someone who is 'unfashionable or socially inept'. It goes on to describe geeks as knowledgeable and obsessive enthusiasts, or 'computer geeks.' The word 'geek' comes from German dialect for geck, which means fool or freak. In Robert Heinlein's short story The Year of the Jackpot (1952), the word is used to describe a science, math, or technology enthusiast.

A nerd is described as 'a foolish or contemptible person who lacks social skills or is boringly studious.' 'A single-minded expert in a particular technical field' and 'a computer nerd.' The first known use of the word nerd is quoted as the name of a creature in Dr. Seuss's book If I Ran the Zoo from 1950. The narrator Gerald McGrew claims he would collect 'a Nerkle, a Nerd, and a Seersucker too' for his imaginary zoo. The slang meaning dates back to 1951 when Newsweek magazine used it as a synonym for 'drip' or 'square'. At some point, the word became associated with bookishness and social ineptitude.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencet...ifference--tells-YOU-scale.html#ixzz2gitNEFee 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------

